# Sink tip or Poly Leader?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Which do you use/ recommend for the subsurface stuff that I will be throwing for smallmouth? The poly leader seems to be more convenient/ economical. But, if there are advantages to a sink tip line (small river fishing), I&#8217;m not completely opposed to going that route.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe someone with more experience would have a differing opinion, but I fished a lot last year in the Hocking for smallies, spots, and even saugers, and I had no problems using my normal floating line. I wasn't fishing water deeper than about 4-5', though. With a standard 7.5' leader and tippet, coupled with weighted flies, I had no problems getting my fly down. The heavier Clousers get down pretty well on their own, and the rabbit strip Slumpbusters I threw a lot had the cone head plus some lead wire wrapped for added weight, so they got down well, too. There were several times in shallower water I had to swap out a big beadhead bugger for a standard version or a deep (lead/brass eyes) Clouser for a skinny water (bead chain eyes) Clouser due to hangups on the bottom. Depending on how deep the water is and what style of fishing you're doing, you may not need an extra sink tip line.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

OK, that is an even better optionneither!

I really dont fish much deep water, but I do fish a lot of fast water. Are you able to get a wolly bugger down to the fish in say 4 of fast water? It seems like a sinking line/leader would help?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Rooster said:


> OK, that is an even better optionneither!
> 
> I really dont fish much deep water, but I do fish a lot of fast water. Are you able to get a wolly bugger down to the fish in say 4 of fast water? It seems like a sinking line/leader would help?


My favorite run close to home is around 3' deep, usually has decent current, and I don't have issues. Don't expect most flies to sink like a rock, though. If I see a rock/boulder I want to work, I will cast my streamer several feet upstream and let it get down before it gets to the rock. If you are swinging streamers downstream of you, more weight may be needed, but I mostly drift my streamers in faster water. And even with needing more weight, it may be good enough to add a split shot a foot in front of your fly rather than using a sink tip line.

But like I said, others with more experience may not agree!


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I've always used a fluorocarbon furled leader & fluorocarbon tippet, but I ordered a sink tip line for my 8wt recently. Just want to see if it's better at getting the fly down quickly. 
I'll report back on it's performance as soon as I get it and the creek cooperates (which looks like it may not be all that soon).


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

poly leaders are great if you are throwing a two handed rod and fishing small leaches for stealhead on some coastal river in the summer, but I think there are better choices for smallies. as for a floating line and heavy flies 1. I hate throwing heavy flies 2. no matter how much I think I am getting down its more effecient to throw a sink tip and be in the stike zone the whole time.
I would say a poly leader is better than a floating line.
short sections of t-8 and t-11 are easially made and fish well on single hand rods if your a good caster, they do take a bit of getting used to. the poly leaders do make a prettier cast, however because the grain weight is in the back I dont feel that you get the fly down fast enough. 5ft of t-11 will get you down quickly but is still short enough that your flyline is not snagging the bottom in front of you as happens with a full sinking line. 
built in sink tips, like the orvis streamer tip, and I am sure rio and SA have several, are the best option.
if your in SW ohio, and say you have a 6wt and fish for smallies, hybrids, carp and white bass. I think it would benefit you to have two spools, one with a good floating line, and one with say a moderate sink rate sink tip or sinking line. that would cover your deep water OR your super fast retrieves or heavy current. as well as your shallow water and popper fishing

hope that helps


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

The assessment by RK is right on. I am using a sink tip line and always carry a spool with floating line for the topwater action. It only take no more than 5min to change out the spools and tie a fly on. When you put a poly leader on a floating line then it will just be casting a really heavy fly. May be ok if your close casting but it is harder to cast when you need to get to farther spots plus the accracy sucks. I got some T18 that I cant wait to try out though. THe main goal is that you have to be ready to adjust to conditions when going after smallies. I have found that if I caught them on top yesterday doesnt mean it will be the same tomorrow which has been correct analogy if want to be successful in catching. Designing flies that have more bulk and no added weight is the key.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

OK, thanksbut Im even more confused that when I started. Sorry, Im a complete novice!

Im looking at a few options:

1)	Jim Teeny Mini Tip (WF floating line with a 5 section of sinking line) + leader and tippet

2)	WF floating line matched with a fast sinking leader ( 7 Rio VersiLeader or AirFLO 4 Bass/Pike extra fast sinking leader) + tippet

3)	WF Floating line matched with Rio 15 Sink Tip + leader and tippet

4)	WF Floating line + leader and tippet (a weighted fly will get down to the fish on its own)

Im not real concerned about versatility. It will be a few months before I throw anything but a woolly bugger. When it comes time for smallies on top, I will just go with a different set-up entirely. Im much more concerned about learning to cast and getting my fly to the fish now. Ultimately, Im a smallmouth guy, but I will be training on the trout in the Brookville tailwaters for a few months.

So, which do you think would be easiest for a complete novice? From what I have read, the Teeny Mini Tip route seems to be the easiest to cast/ best choice for me. But, like I said, I know nothing!

Thanks again,
Mark


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

Rooster said:


> 1)	Jim Teeny Mini Tip (WF floating line with a 5 section of sinking line) + leader and tippet
> 
> Excellent choice for most Ohio smallies. Fish it with a leader no more than 4' long, preferably fluoro. I typically fish a leader about 2' long, level 10lb. Flies lightly weighted to unweighted.
> 
> ...


I hope my comments above help a little.

Joe C.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

teeny mini tip is by far the best option out of those in my opinion, that will fish much better than the other options when it comes to sub surface presentations.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

What Cornmuse and RK said is right on the money. I was skeptical of using intermediate line for topwater but I am now a believer using it now.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with the Cabela's Brand Prestige Plus Sink Tip Fly Line- II or IV? (cause it's on sale right now) Any tips on casting sink tip lines?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Rooster, like I said, the experts may disagree with me.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

ajax, as for the cabelas line I have never thrown one, but I have thrown bass pro lines. they quickly hit the trash can, however I am a big believer in fishing the best lines because I think they make a huge difference in the casting and presentation.

as for throwing sink tips and sinking lines. The biggest thing is that you need to get your line and leader to the surface before casting. this means that you need cant pick up to recast with 50ft of line out, it takes too much energy to bring up line that has sunk. to cast a sinking line is fairly simple though. first you get the fly close enough that you can make an ugly roll cast, this gets everything on the surface. now the line will start to sink immediately, this can help you get some major distance however. you use the surface tension to load the rod, make one backcast and let it fly, with practice you can make a lot of long and accurate casts doing this.
hope that helps


----------

